# Textdateien erweitern



## BAAAM (21. Aug 2008)

Hallo, 
ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte eine Textdatei erstellen, wo Namen abgespeichert werden, die soll bei Bedarf erweitert werden. Das Problem ist, wenn ich mit dem BufferedWriter Stream einen String mit der write() Methode schreiben will, löscht der ja die bestehende Datei und erstellt eine neue, sodass alle vorher eingetragenden Namen futsch sind. 

Gibt es eine Methode von BufferedWriter mit der man bestehende Textdateien erweitern kann ohne die bisherigen Eintragungen zu löschen?

Vielen Dank im voraus

MfG BAAAM


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Aug 2008)

Mit der append()-Methode hängst du etwas hinten ran.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (21. Aug 2008)

oder benutz diesen Konstruktor in deinem FileWriter

FileWriter(File file, boolean append)
          Constructs a FileWriter object given a File object.


----------



## musiKk (21. Aug 2008)

Die append-Methode haengt etwas an den Stream, aber nicht an die Datei und funktioniert daher nicht. Es geht nur ueber den Konstruktor.


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Aug 2008)

Stimmt, da habe ich was falsch verstanden, sorry.


----------



## BAAAM (21. Aug 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe!  :toll: 

Funktioniert das auch, wenn noch gar keine Datei besteht und erst erstellt wird?


----------



## musiKk (21. Aug 2008)

Das auszuprobieren waere doch schneller gewesen, als die Frage zu stellen. :/


----------



## BAAAM (21. Aug 2008)

stimmt tschuldigung

na ja, nochmal vielen Dank


----------

